# Need help with whey protein



## angel61939 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi guys this is my second post I posted earlier today and got no replies under the question section. But its basicly the same question about this The on standard 100% whey protein powder ncaa approved because if it is I want to use it I am still a freshman in highschool but plan to play in college with hard work and would like to have knowledge and experience with this protein powder if its ncaa approved if not whats another one thanks guys in advanced


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

After a quick search, this is the most thorough answer I could find for you.



> Technically yes, it is banned. The truth is they have no way to test you for it, though. They recently banned any supplement that has higher than X (can't remember the #) percent of its calories coming from protein. That is why Muscle Milk Collegiate came out, for it is the only protein on the market that a trainer for a college can legally promote. Now, as long as you don't tell them you are on it, you will have no problems, because there is no way to tell the percentage of your calories that are coming from protein.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'd assume it's damn near impossible to test you for protein. I mean, three of my roommates in college were football players and drank protein every day. I know they test for caffeine and what not, but it's hard to imagine being able to knock you for protein shakes.


----------



## angel61939 (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh ok so do you guys know any protein powder that is NCAA approved im gonna look up a little bit and see what I find and post it here in a little bit


----------



## tomalter01 (Apr 3, 2013)

Protein make s your health strong and tough but you are taking any Protein then you have to work hard.


----------



## SpiderInThePastaBowl (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd say all things in moderation. Too much metabolism of proteins can put things out of whack.

For a few years, I suffered from Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth (SIBO).

The byproducts of the bacteria prevented normal absorption of carbohydrates and fats. My body began burning protein for energy which put a strain on my liver and kidneys.

Before I was diagnosed with SIBO, doctors and nurses looking at my blood work kept asking if I had only one kidney. My creatinine was particularly elevated. 

As it relates here, if you eat only protein, you will develop liver and kidney problems and there will be markers showing that in blood and possibly urine samples.


----------

